# PreSonus AudioBox Issues



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

I picked up one of these last week for my computer setup to run a pair of JBL's new LRS 305 studio monitors. For the life of me I can't get my computer to recognize it (Windows 7 64 bit). It would eventually see it after unplugging and plugging the device in a couple times but that was unexceptable so I downloaded the newest drivers from PreSonus website and now the computer will see that I plugged something in but not as an audio device that I can use.

I'm going to return it to Guitar Center this evening and try something else unless someone here has any ideas.:huh:


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, got the PreSonus exchanged for a FocusRite Scarlett 2i and everything is working as intended.


----------

